# Anyone interested in a trip to Portugal?!



## Chrispowell (2 Sep 2017)

Hi all,

I'm looking at the possibility of doing a day trip in October from a London airport direct to Lisbon to visit Oceanario de Lisboa.

Whilst there I will visit the aquarium but obviously mainly to see Takashi's work in the exhibit. 

I would like to also visit the Aquaeden shop too if logistically possible.

Is anyone interested in trying it? I'm looking at a cost of probably £100-£200 for the trip

Chris


----------



## Natasha (24 Sep 2017)

It closes September 30th btw. Did you go see it?


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (24 Sep 2017)

Natasha said:


> It closes September 30th btw. Did you go see it?



Originally yes, it was supposed to close in the end of september, but Oceanário decided to extend as long as they can.


----------



## Natasha (24 Sep 2017)

Oh nice, I'm in Lisbon, going to see it tomorrow. A surprise trip organised by my better half.


----------



## Gonçalo Silva (24 Sep 2017)

Natasha said:


> Oh nice, I'm in Lisbon, going to see it tomorrow. A surprise trip organised by my better half.



Nice, if you have time go to Belem and eat some pasteis de belem, climb on top of Cristo Rei in Almada and also try go to Malveira to Aquaeden, but only on thursday, it closes sunday and monday.


----------



## Natasha (25 Sep 2017)

Gonçalo Silva said:


> Nice, if you have time go to Belem and eat some pasteis de belem, climb on top of Cristo Rei in Almada and also try go to Malveira to Aquaeden, but only on thursday, it closes sunday and monday.


 thank you for the tips. We went for pasteis de nata this morning, Aquaeden tomorrow I think


----------



## Natasha (25 Sep 2017)

We got in nice and early so we had some quiet time to outselves - now there are hundreds of people going through. They all say Wow! when they walk in.


----------



## LondonDragon (3 Oct 2017)

Natasha said:


> We got in nice and early so we had some quiet time to outselves - now there are hundreds of people going through. They all say Wow! when they walk in.


Don't forget to post your photos here: https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/forests-underwater-by-takashi-amano-at-lisbon-oceanarium.36555/


----------



## Chrispowell (28 Jan 2018)

Thought I better update the post! Well we completed this trip last weekend!! What an experience, we visited Aquaeden and ecoarium shops on the Saturday and on the Sunday spent the day at Amanos exhibit. Forests underwater. If your thinking about doing the trip, DO IT!

I will have a YouTube video out soon but for now heres a single picture!







Many thanks to @Ryan Thang To and @ralphmanning for their company and now great friendships!

Chris


----------



## Chrispowell (1 Feb 2018)




----------



## castle (1 Feb 2018)

I contacted Lisbon aquarium - and it's going to be open this year too, I'm going in April  I m really looking forward to it.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2018)

castle said:


> I contacted Lisbon aquarium - and it's going to be open this year too, I'm going in April  I m really looking forward to it.


You wont like it there trush me hahaha.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (3 Feb 2018)

Chrispowell said:


> Thought I better update the post! Well we completed this trip last weekend!! What an experience, we visited Aquaeden and ecoarium shops on the Saturday and on the Sunday spent the day at Amanos exhibit. Forests underwater. If your thinking about doing the trip, DO IT!
> 
> I will have a YouTube video out soon but for now heres a single picture!
> 
> ...


Great picture and video chris


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2018)

Just booked my flight today, be there in second week of July  can't wait!!!


----------



## steveno (4 Feb 2018)

Just booked an impromptu city break out there, really looking forward to it... due to other commitments its only a very short break 2 nights, to the get the most out of the city break plan to go straight to the aquarium and spend the afternoon there, my plane lands just after lunchtime, i have checked that aquarium is open till 7pm, do you think is enough time ?


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Just booked my flight today, be there in second week of July  can't wait!!!


Oh nice. Can you get back stag?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim Harrison (4 Feb 2018)

Gawd Dammit ...I've got to go and see this for myself now, can't stand being the odd one out any longer 
Any recommendations where to stay and who to fly with etc?



Chrispowell said:


>



Btw, great travelogue type video Chris. Could have watched that for a lot longer.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2018)

Tim Harrison said:


> Gawd Dammit ...I've got to go and see this for myself now, can't stand being the odd one out any longer
> Any recommendations where to stay and who to fly with etc?
> 
> 
> Btw, great travelogue type video Chris. Could have watched that for a lot longer.


Hey tim

Easy jet and anywhere near oceanarium is fine. We had a 3 star hotel for about £20 a night. Uber there was like €3-€5


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2018)

steveno said:


> Just booked an impromptu city break out there, really looking forward to it... due to other commitments its only a very short break 2 nights, to the get the most out of the city break plan to go straight to the aquarium and spend the afternoon there, my plane lands just after lunchtime, i have checked that aquarium is open till 7pm, do you think is enough time ?


Hey

Sounds like a plan. We also land in the afternoon so we went to check out the ecoarium and aquaden store and the next day spent hours at oceanarium. 

But all you need is a hour or 2 there. More if you really want it to soak in 

I wish i can go again. It would make it my 3rd time there hahaa

Cheers
Ryan


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> I wish i can go again. It would make it my 3rd time there hahaa


Join me in July, it will also be my third time


----------



## steveno (4 Feb 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Hey
> 
> Sounds like a plan. We also land in the afternoon so we went to check out the ecoarium and aquaden store and the next day spent hours at oceanarium.
> 
> ...



Cheers Ryan, 

The airport isn't that far out, so should give us a few hours at the aquarium. 

That give me the following day to explore the city with my lad (as it's half term), with a really early flight the next morning back to UK. 

As we're flying from Manchester, there are no Easy Jet flights direct so flying with TAP airlines, 2.5 hour flight, had to pay extra for direct flights from Manchester, there were cheaper options but would have increase flight over to 6 plus hours with one stop .

.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2018)

steveno said:


> Cheers Ryan,
> 
> The airport isn't that far out, so should give us a few hours at the aquarium.
> 
> ...


Hey

Im lucky i can get to london really easy.
You be fine. Going to be epic when you first walk in. You wouldnt know where to start lol

How old is you boy? I have a 2 and half little one


----------



## steveno (4 Feb 2018)

Hey Ryan,

My lad is 9 years old, he'll really looking forward to it, he loves to travel. 

Bet you're 2.5 year old keeps you on your toes .

Cant wait, had planned to go last year but life got in the way, and was worried that i missed the chance to see the exhibition.

Cheers


----------



## Ryan Thang To (4 Feb 2018)

LondonDragon said:


> Join me in July, it will also be my third time


Who going with ya


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Feb 2018)

Ryan Thang To said:


> Who going with ya


No plans yet, I am just there on holidays for a week.


----------



## castle (11 Apr 2018)

Went today, loved it.


----------



## Ryan Thang To (11 Apr 2018)

castle said:


> Went today, loved it.


Looking good yeah


----------



## castle (11 Apr 2018)

Yep, I’d only say one plant didn’t look too sharp, rest of the immense tank was looking very good


----------

